# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Каков должен быть опыт работы чтоб сдать экзамен по 1с Профессионал и 1с Специалист

## kansk-delo

Подскажите, ктознает, каков должен быть опыт работы с 1с продуктами, чтоб сдать на 1с профессионал и 1с специалист.

----------


## alex2tyumen

Как говорят на спеца сдать не легко, но почетно, а на Профа проще. Проф - это пользователь, со знанием программы. Но тестирование можно сдать и просто порешав тесты с дисков ИТС.

----------


## Zver555

Проф сдается после чтения(заучивания) тестов. Можно даже программу не открывать. Спец - прорешайте задачи из сборника. К опыту работы это не имеет никакого отношения вообще хотя бы потому что на УФ мало кто еще работает. УТ 11, БП 3.0 и БСП - отдаленное будущее для новичка. А на крупный проект вы без Спеца не попадете))
Итого: 2-3 недели на профа. 3-4 месяца на Спеца. Это платформа. На остальные 3-4 недели - Проф. (да и то, для УПП). 1,5-2 месяца Спец. 

Самое трудное - заставить себя заниматься ежедневно. Ну и работа, конечно ... Если вы из франча и работаете по 15 часов /день, понятно, что придется подождать. 
Но даже без этих усилий, все-равно, за 2 года сдадите.

----------


## kivlar

за два года можно плюнуть на сертификат и с таким опытом найти работу с окладом в офисе, чем пахать на жадных франчей, которые за сертификатами гонятся

----------


## evil118

Здравствуйте. Скажите пожалуйста. я сейчас готовлюсь к сдачи на спец УПП потом хочу на платформу. но меня терзают все сомнения а пригодится ли мне это? я сейчас на дискретном отпуске вот и занялась.
самое главное можно ли устроится на работу с этими сертификатами без опыта работы?
ответе пожалуйста.

----------


## timurhv

По опыту: эти сертификаты у нас рассматривают только кадровики. Увешанные ими кандидаты как елки отсеиваются руководителем в первые 10 минут общения (у самого ниодного нет, даже не спрашивали про них при приеме на работу).
Но думаю сдача специалиста - это всегда положительный момент, проф - ниочем.

----------

evil118 (10.04.2013)

----------


## evil118

это я понимаю что проф ни о чем. я и стремлюсь на спеца сдать, но вот думаю ни зря ли я время трачу. ведь опыта работы нет следовательно и знания кое какие, что то где то прочитала что у институте учила но уже забыла и все

---------- Post added at 01:52 ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 ----------

да и лет мне уже много 25.

----------


## mercator

Про лет мне много можно забыть -это гнилая отмазка .Без обид: на работе есть человек который начал с 1с в 40 лет , сейчас в теме в 4 постоянных проектах занят.Проф сдать -зубрежка все что по тестам за 3 года ми минимум по той конфе по которой будете сдавать ,спец сложнее, реал надо рулить в учете , том или ином,четко думать ,как минимум прорешать задачник (ой дорого он в магазе 1с стоит ;)),и тогда на экзамен.Проф сдавал ... как только народ не изощеряется и со смарта списывали,и чувак один с гарнитурой был (ну профессор не дурак...)и переписывали их...короче полный бред.Так что выше нос.

----------


## vitaliy56

Сертификат - это всего лишь бумажка, которая свидетельствует о том, что ты что-то кому-то сдавал. В жизни главное - знания. Можно вообще ничего не сдавать, а уметь программировать на уровне Гилева, Чистова и т.д. У меня был друг, который ремонтировал практически любую электронику без наличия принципиальных схем на нее и, самое главное, без высшего образования!. Это называется "талант от бога". Есть программисты 1С, которые не имеют сертификатов специалист, но которые с "закрытыми глазами" сделают то, чего не смогут те, у которых целая коллекция сертификатов..

----------

